# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2014



## PCGH_Marco (18. Dezember 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 02/2014 ist ab sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2. Januar 2014 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  02/2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 02/2014 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 02/2014 haben euch gefallen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Christoph1717 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Ich habe mein Herft schon am 24.12. mit der Post bekommen. 
Das war eine super Überraschung zum Fest, da ich es erst in einer Woche erwartet hatte.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Lieferung. Hoffe mal das geht im neue Jahr genauso gut weiter.


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Erst einmal frohe Weihnachten an alle.

Habe gerade die Ausgabe 2/2014 durch, die diesmal meinen Geschmack eher nicht trifft.
Einzig der Artikel "Investitionen in High-End-Hardware" ist einigermaßen  interessant. Einige Dinge bringen mich jedoch zum Nachdenken:

- Was soll der Artikel zur XBox und Playstation in einer *PC*-Zeitschrift?!
- Thema "Leserbrief von Michael H." und die Antwort von Carsten dazu.  Meine Frage: Warum zum Geier wurde denn SMT noch nicht im  BF4-Multiplayer gebencht?! Ist zwar aufwändig, aber wenigstens  interessant. Bei BF3 habt Ihr Euch die Mühe doch auch gemacht...   Keine Zeit? Dann lieber die Artikel zum o.g. Punkt weglassen, dann habt  Ihr dafür auch Zeit! Ansonsten holt Euch den Bench-Marc wieder her 
- Die Redaktion (Dominik Neugebauer): Wow, Lebensmittelfarbe in der WaKü...cool, ähm, eher nicht...  Naja, die Teenager unter Euren Lesern fahren bestimmt voll drauf ab...
- Die Redaktion (Daniel Waadt): Zockt lieber an der PS4. Eine Bankrotterklärung an das PC-Gaming.  Warum ist er dann Produkt-Manager von den PCGH-Gaming-PCs, wenn er selbst offensichtlich nicht dahinter steht?
- Wir bauen uns einen Lufttunnel selbst...wie spannend. 
- Fehler bei den Meßwerten (siehe Post über mir) nehmen zu. Das darf nicht passieren!

Sorry, der Beitrag war fies, entspricht aber meiner Wahrnehmung zur aktuellen Ausgabe.
Auch, wenn es Hardwareseitig nicht soooo viel Neues gibt, kann man  einige Bereiche (BF4-Multiplayer-Benchmark!) sehr wohl noch mit Leben  füllen.

Vielleicht werde ich auch nur zu alt für den Kram...


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Bin mal gespannt, ob das PDF-Jahresarchiv wieder geistreich als *eine* PDF-Datei daher kommt.


----------



## svencableguy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Moin Moin

Gibt es, oder gab es die Printausgaben der PCGH(Aktuelle) als PDF? Wäre für mich als gelegentlicher Printleser eine Alternative.

Gruß Sven


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Wen hab ich denn da auf Seite 117 entdeckt? Habt ihr tatsächlich einen Beitrag von mir in die Ausgabe genommen, das habe ich in knapp 10 Jahren als Leser auch noch nicht geschafft


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Mein Heft lag auch schon Heiligabend im Briefkasten.
Siehe auch : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/311007-pcgh-heft-02-2014-a.html
Danke nochmal @ PCGH für den tollen Service.

Das mit der DRM-freien Vollversion finde ich klasse.
Wegen meiner könnte jede Vollversion DRM-frei auf Heft-DVD sein.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Werd mir die Ausgabe mal wieder holen, DRM-freie Vollversionen auf Heft-DVD müssen unterstützt werden!
Auch wenn ich sie schon habe, aber das ist ja egal---hab eh zu viele Spiele zum "muss noch Spielen" 

Und die Themen hören sich auch nicht schlecht an; die Zeitschrift ist ja nicht teuer...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Herft schon am 24.12. mit der Post bekommen.
> Das war eine super Überraschung zum Fest, da ich es erst in einer Woche erwartet hatte.
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Lieferung. Hoffe mal das geht im neue Jahr genauso gut weiter.


 
Du kriegst ein Heft, das sich Februar/2014 nennt, am 24. Dezember 2013?
Langsam wirds lächerlich.


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Ähm, PCGH ist immer "einen Monat voraus".
Aufgrund der Feiertage und des Abos halt mal eine Woche früher. Was ist so schlimm daran?


----------



## buenzli2 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Erst einmal frohe Weihnachten an alle.
> 
> Habe gerade die Ausgabe 2/2014 durch, die diesmal meinen Geschmack eher nicht trifft.
> Einzig der Artikel "Investitionen in High-End-Hardware" ist einigermaßen  interessant. Einige Dinge bringen mich jedoch zum Nachdenken:
> ...



Meine letze Abo Ausgabe. Und es tut so weh. Nein, wir sind nicht zu alt, aber die Zeitschrift wird immer jünger. Die Wärme und Zeitlupen Videos zeigen ja teilweise auch die Intelligenz der Redaktoren. Der Spieleonkel mit dem unklaliblierten 1000€ Wheel. Farbe im Wasser. Coole Mini Gehäuse in dauerfeuer. PC bauen in jeder Ausgabe plus die zwei Spezials: PC Bauen und Fotos machen. Dazu raffeln wir Rüben und zertrümmern Hardware. Aber der gleiche Trottel, der das Geil findet (und das Ram im Mediamarkt kauft) soll sich dann für einen Mehrteiligen Fachartikel über das ausschwingen von Schwingungen im Sinusfeld begeistern. Von diesen getarnten Werbungen genannt Publireportage fange ich fange nicht erst an. Damit kann man doch nur Leute verärgern(!?). Diese Hersteller werden boykottiert, basta.

Es funktioniert so nicht. Die Website ist noch trauriger, hier mischen sich Bild-News (Analysten sagen...) und Fachnews (meist falsch übersetzte, auch im Sinn) wild durcheinander. Die spannend Artikel verpasse ich fast alle und sehe die dann viel später. Dafür News über TrashFilme, Konsolen, Handy, Steam Aktionen etc. Die meisten Artikel übernommen, einfach noch schnell eine Überschrift hinklatschen (inkl. Schreibfehler). Ich las seit Ausgabe eins, aber für Aufreger bezahle ich nicht. Und bitte, keine Erklärungen mehr, es ist eure Zeitschrift, macht was der Markt befielt. Die Frage, was sich verbessern lässt ist viel zu einfach. Hört auf mit dem erwähnten Mist, aber das wollt ihr nicht, leider. Am meisten Leid tut es mir um RAF. Der Arbeitet Tag und Nacht und das für diese Qualität, die ohne ihn noch dramatisch schlechter wäre.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*



buenzli2 schrieb:


> Meine letze Abo Ausgabe. Und es tut so weh. Nein, wir sind nicht zu alt, aber die Zeitschrift wird immer jünger. Die Wärme und Zeitlupen Videos zeigen ja teilweise auch die Intelligenz der Redaktoren. Der Spieleonkel mit dem unklaliblierten 1000€ Wheel. Farbe im Wasser. *Coole Mini Gehäuse in dauerfeuer. PC bauen in jeder Ausgabe plus die zwei Spezials: PC Bauen und Fotos machen. Dazu raffeln wir Rüben und zertrümmern Hardware. Aber der gleiche Trottel, der das Geil findet (und das Ram im Mediamarkt kauft) soll sich dann für einen Mehrteiligen Fachartikel über das ausschwingen von Schwingungen im Sinusfeld begeistern. Von diesen getarnten Werbungen genannt Publireportage fange ich fange nicht erst an. Damit kann man doch nur Leute verärgern(!?). Diese Hersteller werden boykottiert, basta.
> 
> Es funktioniert so nicht. Die Website ist noch trauriger, hier mischen sich Bild-News (Analysten sagen...) und Fachnews (meist falsch übersetzte, auch im Sinn) wild durcheinander. Die spannend Artikel verpasse ich fast alle und sehe die dann viel später. Dafür News über TrashFilme, Konsolen, Handy, Steam Aktionen etc. Die meisten Artikel übernommen, einfach noch schnell eine Überschrift hinklatschen (inkl. Schreibfehler). Ich las seit Ausgabe eins, aber für Aufreger bezahle ich nicht. Und bitte, keine Erklärungen mehr, es ist eure Zeitschrift, macht was der Markt befielt. Die Frage, was sich verbessern lässt ist viel zu einfach. Hört auf mit dem erwähnten Mist, aber das wollt ihr nicht, leider.* Am meisten Leid tut es mir um RAF. Der Arbeitet Tag und Nacht und das für diese Qualität, die ohne ihn noch dramatisch schlechter wäre.


 
Beim gefetteten Teil kann ich Dir leider teilweise nicht einmal im Ansatz mehr folgen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob das PDF-Jahresarchiv wieder geistreich als *eine* PDF-Datei daher kommt.



Pro Ausgabe ein PDF ... 01 bis 12/13


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo Thilo,

schade, dass Du auf mein Feedback nicht eingegangen bist. 
Wann bekommen wir denn vernünftige BF4-Multiplayer-Benchmarks (in der Qualität, wie wir es von BF3 gewohnt waren)?

Oder ist das aktuelle Personal der PCGH mit Lufttunnel bauen, Handy-/Konsolennews schreiben oder Wasser in der WaKü einfärben restlos ausgelastet (außer Raff, der nicht *alles* machen kann)?

Bezügl. Buenzli2s Post: Was ist an seinem letzten Absatz nicht zu verstehen? OK, es sind Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler drin, aber die Message an sich ist doch verständlich...
Wenn Du ihm da nicht mal im Ansatz folgen kannst, dann ist das "sehr schlecht". Dabei hat er recht (mit Ausnahme der Steam-Aktionen, die sehr wohl interessant sind).
Er hat noch vergessen, über die Aktualität einiger News zu sprechen. Einige (mitunter auch wichtige) News lese ich auf anderen Webseiten teils Tage/Wochen, bevor es eine "News" auf PCGH gibt.


----------



## Gast20141127 (2. Januar 2014)

Inhaltsverzeichnis liest sich gut!
Ich glaub ich fahr mal schnell über die Grenze rüber und hol mir die DVD-Ausgabe; billiger als hier ist sie ja auch noch. 
Mag nicht immer eine knappe Woche länger warten hier im Ösiland... 


OctoCore schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob das PDF-Jahresarchiv wieder  geistreich als *eine* PDF-Datei daher kommt.


Wenn auf den ersten beiden Seiten alle 12 Cover sind, ein Inghaltsverzeichnis im PDF-Reader da ist und es Volltextsuche gibt sehe ich das jetzt nicht als Problem.
Ok, vielleicht auf einem älteren Smartphone könnte es kritisch werden...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kriegst ein Heft, das sich Februar/2014 nennt, am 24. Dezember 2013?
> Langsam wirds lächerlich.


 Ich glaube die Gamestar ist die einzige die da nicht (mehr) mitmachen.
Sieht halt im Laden dann immer blöd aus wenn daneben "neuere" Ausgaben liegen.
Finde das ganze auch nicht optimal...
Demnächts kommt dann die "Welt am Sonntag" auch am Freitag, damit man am Wochenende Zeit hat zum lesen...


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Januar 2014)

Ein Kumpel berichtete mir grade von einem Fehler im Einkaufsführer. Die Gigabyte Tastatur wird bei euch mit MX Brown-Schaltern angegeben, bei geizhals wird sie aber mit roten Schaltern geführt.


----------



## LTB (2. Januar 2014)

Trefoil80 und buenzli2 danke für eure Zeilen 
Ich empfinde ähnlich. Lese mittlerweile nur noch quer und habe das Heft in 2-3 KLositzungen durch...alleine der Einkaufsführer lässt mich hier und da länger und öfter verweilen. Das geht mir jetzt seit ca. 12 Ausgaben (1 Jahr) so


----------



## DanTheManX2 (2. Januar 2014)

Habe mir heute ebenfalls die Zeitschrift PCGH 02/20014 als DVD Plus Variante geholt.

Bei mir folgender Fehler. DVD eingelegt die dreht recht hoch und dann ist ein kratzen zu hören. Explorer stürzt ab. (andere DVDs funktionieren wie z.B. 01/2014)

In mehreren Laufwerken bereits probiert jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. 


Schade ich muss ab morgen ins Kankenhaus und wollte mir das 2013Archiv aufs iPad laden damit ich nicht alle 12 Hefte mitschleppen muss. 


Sehr schade und vor allem ärgerlich, dass dies einem PC Magazin passiert 


An wen kann ich mich wenden?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. Januar 2014)

DanTheManX2 schrieb:


> Habe mir heute ebenfalls die Zeitschrift PCGH 02/20014 als DVD Plus Variante geholt.
> 
> Bei mir folgender Fehler. DVD eingelegt die dreht recht hoch und dann ist ein kratzen zu hören. Explorer stürzt ab. (andere DVDs funktionieren wie z.B. 01/2014)
> 
> ...



_Die DVD läuft nicht? Kein Problem! Schicken Sie eine E-Mail mit Ihrer genauen Anschrift (Name, Straße, PLZ, Wohnort) und der Ausgabennummer (z. B. Ausgabe 02/2014) unter dem Betreff „PC Games Hardware DVD-Reklamation“ an computec@dpv.de._

Damit es schneller geht, schick mir eine PN mit deiner Anschrift.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (3. Januar 2014)

Die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium wird mittlerweile auch mit Cherry MX Brown-Schaltern angeboten, ein Fehler ist diese Angabe also nicht. Allerdings scheint diese Schaltervariante in Deutschland nur schwer verfügbar zu sein. Aus diesem Grund wird dann beim Einkaufsführer der PCGH 03/2014 wieder die Variante mit den roten Schaltern aufgeführt. In puncto Preis und Note ändert sich dabei allerdings nichts.

MFG PCGH-Spieleomkel Frank Stöwer


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Januar 2014)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kriegst ein Heft, das sich Februar/2014 nennt, am 24. Dezember 2013?
> Langsam wirds lächerlich.



EVT ist der 2.1. Wir können auch nichts dafür, wenn die Aboauslieferung so krass früh ist 



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> schade, dass Du auf mein Feedback nicht eingegangen bist.
> Wann bekommen wir denn vernünftige BF4-Multiplayer-Benchmarks (in der Qualität, wie wir es von BF3 gewohnt waren)?
> ...


 
Ich gehe gerne auf das Thema BF4 MP ein, wenn die richtigen Leute hier wieder aus ihrem Urlaub zurück sind. 
Ich will nichts versprechen, was ich nachher nicht halten kann.

Ich sehe immer noch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen der Printausgabe 02/2014 (um die geht in diesem Thread) und "Handy-/Konsolennews" auf der Webseite. Ich sehe auch nicht ein, warum ich darauf eingehen sollte, dass angeblich Raff allein gute Artikel schreibt. Das ist gegenüber den versammelten Redakteuren hier einfach nur eine blanke Frechheit.

Dass wir "Tage und Wochen" für irgendwelche wichtigen News brauchen, das wird so oft erzählt und dann fragt man nach einem Beispiel und plötzlich kommt nichts mehr. Also bitte, welche "wichtige" News haben wir "Wochen" später gebracht? Ich bitte um konkrete Beispiele. Ansonsten kann ich mit dieser Pauschalmeinung überhaupt nichts Konstruktives anfangen. Genau so sinnfrei ist es, über angebliche "News" zu Trashfilmen, angeblich falsch übersetzten News (Beispiel), Bildzeitungs-News (was ist das?) you name it zu sprechen. Ganz davon ab, dass das hier der Sammelthread zur Printausgabe ist.

"Mehrteilige Artikel über das Ausschwingen von Schwingungen im Sinusfeld?" "Getarnte Werbungen genannt Publireportage"? "PC bauen in jeder Ausgabe plus die zwei Spezials: PC Bauen und Fotos machen." "aber für Aufreger bezahle ich nicht" => Keine Ahnung, was damit gemeint ist. Vielleicht bist Du da schlauer als ich und kannst es mir erklären.


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo Thilo,

danke für Dein Feedback bezügl. BF4.

Nein, ich habe nicht gesagt/gemeint, dass nur Raff "gute" Artikel schreibt.
Es war eher dahingehend zu verstehen, dass eher "interessante" Themen gemeint sind.
Man kann auch über Lufttunnel einen journalistisch guten Artikel schreiben, aber ob der dann für die Masse interessant ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Hier mal ein Beispiel bezügl. der Aktualität:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...raege-und-kommentare-werden-dokumentiert.html

Oder hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-rsa-security-fuer-einen-backdoor-zugang.html

Mehr suche ich jetzt nicht raus 

Des Weiteren ist ja auch noch die Geschichte mit den HD-Videos (mangelnde Performance) seit Monaten ungelöst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...non-hd-und-die-downloadgeschwindigkeit-6.html

Bitte nimm' die Kritik nicht persönlich, sondern verwende diese, um PCGH besser zu machen.

- Mehr auf die Community hören und deren Probleme ernst nehmen
- Wieder zurück zu den Kernthemen für PC-Gamer (keine Konsolen, Smartphones etc., sondern mehr Benchmarks und Tuning-Tipps für PC-Zocker)
- News-Aktualität

Positiv gefallen hat mir, dass Ihr auch noch Gewinnspiele ohne Facebook veranstalten könnt.


----------



## DanTheManX2 (4. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal liebe PCGH Freunde,

Ich habe letztens im App Store vom iPad eine App von euch gesehen, wo ich ein Abo abschließen kann um aktuelle Ausgaben in digitaler Form zu lesen. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mithilfe eines im Heft hinterlegten individuellen Codes die digitale Version freizuschalten?

Ich meine mir gefällt beides nur möchte ich nicht doppelt bezahlen wenn ich das andere Produkt (Heft) schon gekauft habe. 

Hab mir die Hefte bisher immer so gekauft und liebäugle mit einem Abo da ich echt von den Heften und Themen begeistert bin.

Danke & Gruß 
Dan


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Januar 2014)

DanTheManX2 schrieb:


> Sagt mal liebe PCGH Freunde,
> 
> Ich habe letztens im App Store vom iPad eine App von euch gesehen, wo ich ein Abo abschließen kann um aktuelle Ausgaben in digitaler Form zu lesen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

wir arbeiten im Moment an einer Verknüpfung eines Printabos mit einem Digitalabo. Stay tuned. 



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> danke für Dein Feedback bezügl. BF4.
> 
> ...



Hi,

also der Lufttunnel kommt in unserer Umfrage jetzt nicht soooo schlecht weg, wie Du ihn hier darstellst. Oder meinst Du, dass der Artikel schlecht geschrieben ist?

Wegen Aktualität (auch wenn das hier komplett OT ist): Wie bereits auf der Webseite geschrieben, können wir über Weihnachten kein vollwertiges Newsprogramm liefern. Dass dann einige Sachen später kommen, ist klar. Allerdings dachte ich, es gehe um "wichtige" Themen. Dass da Facebook dazu gehört, kann ich angesichts der FB-Aversion hier auf der Webseite kaum glauben.  Und klar ist auch, dass in der Weihnachtspause keine Benchmarks hergezaubert werden können. Warum Dich Smartphone-News stören, verstehe ich nicht. Die sind weder im Hauptticker, noch sonst IRGENDWO prominent zu sehen.

Bei den HD-Videos sind mir die Hände gebunden. Ich kann das Thema erneut nach oben eskalieren lassen, aber das war es dann auch von meiner Seite.

 Ich verwende konstruktive Kritik IMMER dazu, Dinge zu verbessern. Aber auf meine Fragen oben bist Du ja auch gar nicht eingegangen, von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die Aussagen selbst nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## MFellenberg (6. Januar 2014)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren des PC Games Hardware Teams,

ich habe mit großer Aufmerksamkeit Ihren Grafikkarten-Test gelesen, in dem vor allem Geforce 780 Ti-Karten getestet wurden. Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine 780 Ti kaufen und in meinem System die darin befindliche Geforce 570 ersetzen. Nun habe ich aber leider gelesen, dass fast alle 780 Ti-Karten bei dreistelligen FPS Spulenpfeifen und bei zweistelligen FPS Zirpen aufweisen sollen. Gerade die MSI 780 Ti Gaming hatte mich gereizt, da sie ja sehr leise Lüfter haben soll. Das Problem des Spulenfiepens und Zirpens macht eine solche Karte aber doch eigentlich unbrauchbar, wenn man auf ein leises System wert legt und gerade gegen höherfrequente Störgeräusche empfindlich ist. Um zu hohe Lautstärkeentwicklung zu vermeiden übertakte ich mein System auch nicht manuell. 
Lediglich eine 780 Ti hat laut Ihrem Test kein auffälliges Spulenpfeifen UND einen recht leisen Lüfter, dafür aber zwei achtpolige Stromanschlüsse, die wiederum mein Netzteil nicht bietet. Eine weitere 780 Ti hat kein Spulenpfeifen, dafür aber eher laute Lüfter (Palit 780 Ti Jetstream).

Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn Sie mir sagen können, ob Sie meine Einschätzung teilen. Ich überlege wegen des Problems des Spulenpfeifens und Zirpens, mir vielleicht doch "nur" eine Geforce 780 (ohne Ti) im Customdesign zu kaufen, da es hier viele leise Karten ohne Spulenpfeifen und Zirpen gibt. Da frage ich mich aber, ob ich vielleicht in ein oder zwei Jahren doch an die Leistungsgrenzen der Karte stoßen könnte. Ich will maximal in Full HD spielen, aber bei hohen Qualitätseinstellungen und mit 4fach Antialiasing. Andererseits sind diese Karten ja auch ca. 200 € günstiger...

Ich wäre sehr froh wenn Sie mir einen (natürlich unverbindlichen) Ratschlag geben könnte. Bei einer Ausgabe zwischen 450 und 680 Euro möchte ich mich aber auch nicht "vergreifen", weder wegen zu wenig Leistungsreserven, noch wegen unerträglicher hochfrequenter Störgeräusche.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus,

mit freundlichen Grüßen

M. F.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht solltest du bei einer 600Euro-Grafikkarte nicht beim Netzteil sparen. Weiter unten im Forum gibt es den Bereich "Netzteile und Gehäuse", dort kannst du dich für ein neues Netzteil beraten lassen (ein gutes Netzteil kostet maximal 90Euro). Aber ich kann dich verstehen, das mit dem Spulenfiepen ist eine Seuche geworden.


----------



## MFellenberg (6. Januar 2014)

@chiller:

Im Grunde hast Du recht, aber ich möchte das Netzteil ungern wechseln, da es a) wunderbar leise arbeitet, und b) bis jetzt absolut zuverlässig gearbeitet hat, also keine Hochstart-Probleme, Spannungsabbrüche o.ä.; da habe ich früher mit anderen Netzteilen andere Erfahrungen gemacht (waren alles auch ordentliche Markennetzteile, an Billig-Ware lag es also nicht^^), und viele Ti-Karten brauchen ja auch keinen zweiten 8-Pol-Stecker. Ich schaue aber noch einmal, ob ich da nicht etwas übersehen habe, von den reinen Leistungswerten sollte es locker reichen...

Ich verstehe das mit dem Spulenfiepen auch nicht. Ich bin kein Elektroniker, aber wenn so viele Karten selbst bei zweistelligen FPS (also in der Praxis immer??) zirpen  und bei höheren FPS fiepen, dann schließe ich laienhaft daraus, dass die Elektronik bei dem Vollausbau des Keppler-Chips (780 Ti) irgendwie systembedingt an ihren Limits ist oder diese Limits in Ansätzen bereits überschritten sind. Oder denke ich da falsch?

Gerade bei den Preisen der Grafikkarten ist es eigentlich unglaublich, dem Kunden so etwas zuzumuten. Ein Mercedes-S-Klasse-Käufer würde es niemals akzeptieren wenn die Lichtmaschine während der gesamten Fahrt kreischt, aber Grafikkartenkunden sind offenbar hörgeschädigt... so muss man jedenfalls denken...


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn das Netzteil wunderbar leise ist und gut arbeiten sollte, die Anforderungen an ein Netzteil ändern sich immer wieder und bei einer GTX780Ti würde ich schon auf Nummer sicher gehen. Grade wenn dein Netzteil nur einen 6Pol und einen 8Pol-Stromanschluss besitzt, kann es nicht das Stärkste oder neueste Modell sein. Selbst mein kleines Pure Power das ich für knapp 50Euro erstanden habe besitzt 2 8Pol Anschlüsse.
Aktuell wäre dieses Netzteil im mittleren Preissegment die Referenz:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist laut PCGH-Tests eines der leisesten Modelle auf dem Markt und für Systeme mit einer Grafikkarte reicht es völlig aus. Eventuell wäre es ja für dich eine Alternative 

Bezüglich Spulenfiepen: Nicht nur Nvidia-Karten haben das Problem, auch viele Karten von AMD. So viele Threads dazu im Bereich für Grafikkarten in so kurzer Zeit habe ich noch nie gesehen. Scheinbar ist auch kein Hersteller komplett davon befreit, das scheint ein generelles Problem geworden zu sein.


----------



## Nataraya (7. Januar 2014)

Wieder mal ein gutes Heft,das Spiel ist klasse. Ich habe jedoch folgendes Problem (wenns eins ist...). Am Anfang ist das Menü in voller Bildschirmauflösung (1920x1080)siehe Screenshot 1. Starte ich jedoch das Spiel,ist das Bild mit schwarzen Balken rechts und links,siehe Screenshot 2. Hat noch jemand das Problem,und wie kann man das ändern,oder ist das normal?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Januar 2014)

Die Hintergründe liegen nativ für 4:3 und 16:10 vor, in der Auflösung 1.920 x 1.080 (16:9) sind schwarze Balken also normal.


----------



## Nataraya (7. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Hintergründe liegen nativ für 4:3 und 16:10 vor, in der Auflösung 1.920 x 1.080 (16:9) sind schwarze Balken also normal.


 Ah,okay,tut dem Spiel selbst ja keinen Abbruch,war nur verunsichert, danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Henninges (7. Januar 2014)

ich hab das problem, das ich im hauptmenue nur den punkt "spiel fortsetzen" sehen, diesen aber nicht anklicken kann...somit ist das spiel nicht lauffähig...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Januar 2014)

Hast du denn zuvor ein Spiel begonnen, d.h. gibt es einen Speicherpunkt, der mithilfe dieser Funktion geladen werden könnte? Klingt nach einer doofen Frage, aber sowas passiert. Ansonsten: Kann man nicht mit den Cursor-Tasten durchnavigieren und dann mit Enter laden?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Januar 2014)

Das bekommt 6 von 10 Punkten 

Noch eine Frage: auf Seite 37 steht bei der Sapphire R9 290 Dual-Bios (eines mit UEFI GOP), wie ist das bei den Referenzkarten und für was braucht man das genau?


----------



## Henninges (8. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hast du denn zuvor ein Spiel begonnen, d.h. gibt es einen Speicherpunkt, der mithilfe dieser Funktion geladen werden könnte? Klingt nach einer doofen Frage, aber sowas passiert. Ansonsten: Kann man nicht mit den Cursor-Tasten durchnavigieren und dann mit Enter laden?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



leider nein raff...ich habe es frisch installiert, "EIN NEUES SPIEL STARTEN" o.ä. ist leider nicht im menue zu sehen, auch ein evtl. weiterblättern ist nicht möglich...


----------



## TempestX1 (9. Januar 2014)

Hab mal eine Frage zu den APUs (vorallem von AMD). 
Mit welchen dedizierten Grafikkarten (AMD/Nvidia) wären diese (noch, neben der R7-250) vergleichbar von der FPS Anzahl?

Wie weit sind die von einer Geforce 8800, oder zum Vergleich mal mit einer AMD 7770 entfernt, oder übersteigen diese sogar die Karten?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2014)

Die schnellste iGPU ist ab kommende Woche die R7 im A10-7850K mit 8 CUs bei 720 MHz. Das entspricht einer untertakteten HD 7750, jedoch ist bei dieser die Speicherbandbreite viel höher.


----------



## DoktorHacke (10. Januar 2014)

Die Worte von meinem Vater bzgl. dem Artikel über den GPU-Lufttunnel waren folgende: "Ihr seid Nerds." Reicht das als Feedback zur aktuellen Ausgabe? Wobei seine Aussprache von der Titelseite auch topp war: "LCDs endlich lackfrei?"


----------



## titus411 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Hi PCGH,
auf Seite 86 wird unter der Rubrik:" So entstand unser System" der Boxenname mit "RB 1050 Mk2" angegeben. Ich vermute das hier ein Fehler in der Typenbezeichnung liegt, da ich nur einen RB 105 Mk 2 auf speakertrade.de finde. 

LG


----------



## PCGH_Phil (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*



titus411 schrieb:


> Hi PCGH,
> auf Seite 86 wird unter der Rubrik:" So entstand unser System" der Boxenname mit "RB 1050 Mk2" angegeben. Ich vermute das hier ein Fehler in der Typenbezeichnung liegt, da ich nur einen RB 105 Mk 2 auf speakertrade.de finde.
> 
> LG


 
Das ist richtig. Der korrekte Name lautet: Mivoc RB 105 MK2. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Die Boxen sowie der Subwoofer und Verstärker können übrigens auch über Amazon bezogen werden.


----------



## Larve74 (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo PCGH,

leider muss ich in nahezu jeder Ausgabe das Wort "wertig" lesen. Z.B. etwa so etwa: "Das Gerät wird in einer wertigen Verpackung geliefert."

Das Adjektiv "wertig" ist normalerweise so gar nicht vorhanden. Das Wort ist eine Erfindung der Werbesprache und liest sich unangenehm, da es hoch-, minder-, oder neuwertig heißen muss. 

"wertig" allein sagt nichts aus. 

Das Substantiv "Wertigkeit" hat mit Qualität ebenfalls nichts zu tun. Es kommt allerdings vor- ist ein Begriff aus der Chemie, Biologie und Linguistik. 

Stellt euch bitte nicht mit der Computerbild auf eine (tiefe) Stufe.


----------



## lordviper64 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2014 APUs*

KANN MAN MIT APUs SPIELEN ?

unverständlich ist mir wie ma(n) eine intel IRIS in den APU vergleich aufnehmen kann !
die "APU" IRIS hat dort aus meiner sicht nichts verloren.
1. die i7-4950HQ "APU" ist nicht für ein MB erhältlich da sie verlötet ist (also nur für MAC etc).
man kann sie also eigentlich nirgens frei verbauen.
2. die  i7-4950HQ "APU" liegt preislich um 300€ ohne MB (wer will das?)



ich kann mich in letzter zeit nicht des eindruckes erwähren das PCGH ziemlich intel-lastig ist.

intel CPUs sind echt gut ABER insachen APU hat intel seine hausaufgaben nicht gemacht.
die intel-treiber sind SCHLECHT bis ÜBEL ( mit lauter lustigen grafikfehlern aber dies wird als nichtig abgetan )
als ob ich damit leben möchte dauernd von grafikfehler belästigt zu werden.


wer kauft APUs ? leute die hauptsächlich surfen, videoschnitt, fotobearbeitung etc. machen.
mal ein game spielen ist ganz nett und sollte die APU dann auch schaffen wenn auch mit wenig details.
das alles kann die AMD, kann das die intel ? NEIN kann sie nicht.

wer in gottes nahmen betreibt eine ca. 300€ z.b 4770K als APU ? soll sich das teil langweilen ?
dafür sind die hochpreisigen CPUs von intel nicht gemacht.
ich glaube die haben nur einen grafikteil in der cpu damit man mal auch ohne grafikkarte ins bios kommt,
um den rest z.b. treiber haben die sich keinen kopf gemacht.

ich finde eine 75€ (A8-5600K) kann man nicht mit einer 300€ (4770K) vergleichen und dann die intel auf den index auf platz 3 setzen
und die AMD auf platz 4.
es sollte doch die APU leistung bewertet werden und nicht der index anwendung oder der angeblich hohe stromverbrauch der AMDs.
welche CPU läuft 24 std mit 100% ? denke 90% des lebens einer cpu besteht darin zu warten.



unterm strich bleibt für mich:
INTEL als APU : preis (ausgenommen G3420 & I3-4330)NEIN,apu leistung NEIN,treiber NEIN
AMD als APU : JA, JA, JA

DIE IRIS HAT IN DIESEM TEST NICHT VERLOREN.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Januar 2014)

Intels Grafiktreiber sind nicht auf dem Level von AMD oder NV, aber "dauernd von grafikfehler belästigt zu werden" ist ziemlich übertrieben. Hast du Beispiele? Im Übrigen, wer professionell Videos bearbeitet oder Fotos, der nutzt idR eine Workstation und keine "kleine" APU. Was kann ein Intel-Chip nicht im Bereich Surfen, Videoschnitt und Fotobearbeitung außer je nach Modell langsamer rechnen? 

Die Iris Pro ist eine iGPU und ungeachtet des Preises ist interessant, wo sie sich einordnet. Zudem liefert ein 4950HQ mehr CPU-Leistung alle APUs und die iGPU ist auch schneller - da kann der Chip durchaus teurer sein als alle anderen APUs.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2014 APUs*



lordviper64 schrieb:


> es sollte doch die APU leistung bewertet werden und nicht der index anwendung oder der angeblich hohe stromverbrauch der AMDs.
> welche CPU läuft 24 std mit 100% ? denke 90% des lebens einer cpu besteht darin zu warten.


Die Gewichtung für unseren Index ist 75% Spieleleistung* und 25% Anwendungsleistung. Ein bisschen was anspruchsvolleres möchte evtl. auch der ein oder andere APU-Anwender mit seinem PC machen. 

* und davon wird die grafiklastigere 1080p-Einstellung mit zwei Dritteln gewertet.



lordviper64 schrieb:


> DIE IRIS HAT IN DIESEM TEST NICHT VERLOREN.


Deswegen steht der i7-4950HQ auch in den Benchmarks und nicht in der Testtabelle. Wir bemühen uns stets, einen Rahmen zu liefern, um die Werte der Testkandidaten besser einordnen zu können.


----------



## marvinj (13. Januar 2014)

Schicke Ausgabe, ich glaube allerdings dass beim CPU Leistungsindex was durcheinander geraten ist.
Der i5 3570k macht 34 Bilder in Anno, der i5 3470 macht 44?
Klingt komisch


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Januar 2014)

Siehe bitte hier, auch wenn es dort OT war. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-01-2014-a-2.html#post6042494


----------



## Firebird11 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Einige Dinge bringen mich jedoch zum Nachdenken:
> 
> - Was soll der Artikel zur XBox und Playstation in einer *PC*-Zeitschrift?!



Sehe ich nicht so. Die Zeitschrift heißt schließlich PC *Games* Hardware und bereits die letzte Konsolengeneration hatte maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung von PC-Spielen. Von daher erwarte ich geradezu ein Technik-Special zu den neuen Konsolen.


Auch gefallen hat mir der APU-Test, in dem nun auch einmal die Preis-Leistung der APUs gegenüber einer Lösung aus dedizierter CPU und GPU (siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ie-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-241.html#post5849156) getestet wurde, auch wenn kein Pentium, sondern ein Athlon X4 740 zum Einsatz kam. (Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Grund? Einen Pentium G3420 gibt es inzwischen für 52 Euro wobei er im PCGH-Spiele-Leistungsindex 2014 mit 48,8% angegeben ist, während der Athlon X4 740 57 Euro kostet und lediglich 39,8% bringt.)

Wie zu erwarten war, sahen die APUs gegenüber der dedizierten Kombo zum gleichen Preis kein Land oder wie Carsten Spille bereits in der letzten Ausgabe schrieb "APUs: weder Fleisch noch Fisch".

Das sich das wie in der aktuellen Ausgabe auf Seite 57 angedeutet mit Kaveri ändern könnte glaube ich auch nicht, da Kaveri von den technischen Daten her noch nicht einmal an die Leistung einer Radeon R250 DDR3 heran kommt und AMD das neue Spitzenmodell zudem noch für 30 Euro mehr als den aktuellen Spitzenreiter heraus bringen möchte. Entsprechend müsste man dann aber für eine vergleichbar teure Kombo aus dedizierter CPU und GPU natürlich auch wieder 30 Euro mehr veranschlagen und statt der Radeon R250 (70 Euro) etwa eine Radeon HD 7790 oder R260X (100 Euro) nehmen.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es daher zumindest für das jetzige APU-Konzept keinen wirklichen Anwendungsbereich. Für Gaming ist eben das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu schlecht und für Office und Multimedia (abseits von Gaming) spielt der Grafikteil keine Rolle und ist daher überdimensioniert. Mit der anfänglich ins Spiel gebrachten Idee, so wie bei der Playstation 4 GDDR5 mit auf die Boards zu holen, hätte es vielleicht etwas werden können (wobei selbst dann die Rohleistung eben nur bei bzw. leicht unter einer "normalen" R250 GDDR5 gelegen hätte), aber dieser Ansatz wurde ja wieder gestrichen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*



Firebird11 schrieb:


> (Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Grund?


 Ja, es ist ein Vierkerner. Und im Gegensatz zur Anwendungsleistung (die ist beim Vierkerner höher) schrumpft die Differenz bei der Spieleleistung mit einer R7 250 gegenüber einer 780 Ti eh zusammen.


----------



## lordviper64 (14. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Intels Grafiktreiber sind nicht auf dem Level von AMD oder NV, aber "dauernd von grafikfehler belästigt zu werden" ist ziemlich übertrieben. Hast du Beispiele? Im Übrigen, wer professionell Videos bearbeitet oder Fotos, der nutzt idR eine Workstation und keine "kleine" APU. .



Mal ein "Verweis" auf PCGH :
Grafikfehler: PCGH Ausgabe 10/2013 Treibercheck Intel iGPU : AMD HD8670D vs Intel Iris Pro 5200 . Artefakte in Bioshock oder geometrische Muster in Battelfield ....

Pesönliche Erfahrung:
Sowohl auf meiner G2020 als auch auf meiner i5-2390T und i5-3450S treten oft fehler auf wie z.b verschobene Icons auf dem Desktop, Spiele starten nicht, oder der Grafiktreiber wird zurück gesetzt.
Erst das beistellen von z.B einer HD5550, HD7770 und NV 460 haben diese probleme beseitigt.
Diese Probleme hatte ich mit meinen AMDs A4, A8 und A10 nicht.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Übrigen, wer professionell Videos bearbeitet oder Fotos, der nutzt idR eine Workstation und keine "kleine" APU. .



Ich habe nicht von professionell Video oder Fotobearbeitet gesprochen sondern von "manchmal".

Mir ist schon klar das man einer A4 keine NV Titan zur seite stellt ( das ist Perlen vor die Säue werfen ) aber das selbe gilt für eine 4770K oder i7-4950HQ, die CPU mit der 
"APU" zu nötigen ist doch auch ziemlich daneben.


----------



## lordviper64 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2014 APUs*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die Gewichtung für unseren Index ist 75% Spieleleistung* und 25% Anwendungsleistung.


 
Das verstehe ich ja auch, aber das doch bitte im normalen CPU - INDEX und nicht in einem APU - Index .
Und in der APU-Leistung ist selbst die AMD A6-5400K "Gurke" besser oder fast gleichwertig wie die Intel CPUs.

Und ich dachte es geht in dem Test um APU - Bewertung.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ein bisschen was anspruchsvolleres möchte evtl. auch der ein oder andere APU-Anwender mit seinem PC machen. .




Vieleicht irre ich mich ja auch aber denkt ihr wirklich das z.B die A8-5600K oder A10-6800K so grotten schlecht ist in Anwendung "Zitat: Ein bisschen was anspruchsvolleres?"

UND DOCH SEHR INTEL LASTIG fällt mir dazu auf.

Ja AMD kann bei INTEL nicht mithalten was die meisten Anwendung betr. was ja auch ziemlich klar aus eueren CPU-Index ersichtlich ist aber wenn ich einen
APU index als Titel gebe dann sollte doch die Anwendungsleistung in den Hintergrund treten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2014 APUs*



lordviper64 schrieb:


> [...] aber wenn ich einen APU index als Titel gebe dann sollte doch die Anwendungsleistung in den Hintergrund treten.


Mit einer Gewichtung von nur 25% treten die Anwendungen in den Hintergrund, werden aber nicht völlig ausgeblendet. Wäre das das Ziel, hätten wir die APUs einfach unter Grafikkarten mitlaufen lassen können.


----------



## Huxxy (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH 02/2014: PDF-Jahresarchiv, DRM-freies Spitzen-Adventure, CPUs/GPUs von 2008 bis 2013, Geheimtipp Lufttunnel, APU-Special*

Der Artikel "Geheimtipp Lufttunnel" beschreibt den Vorteil kühle Luft von außen direkt zum GPU-Lüfter zu führen. Laut Artikel wären für den Bau des Tunnels Materialien mit hoher Wärmeleitfähigkeit, wie z.B. Aluminiumblech zu empfehlen. Dies ist eben nicht empfehlenswert, da dann ja die Frischluft vorgewärmt bei der Grafikkarte ankäme. Stattdessen lieber ein Material mit geringer Wärmeleitfähigkeit verwenden.
MfG Michael


----------



## Marcimoto (27. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte ein ganz dickes Lob an Daniel Waadt und Stefan Vander aussprechen.
Das Video "Die Welt im Zeitraffer" ist einfach phänomenal gelungen!
Ich könnte es mir 10 mal hintereinander anschauen und würde es beim 11ten Mal immer noch nicht langweilig finden.
Das wollte ich hier schon viel früher loswerden, hab es aber immer wieder vergessen.
Von mir einen dicken 

Ach ja: Könnt ihr mir den Namen des ersten Soundtracks verraten? Soundhound findet nichts, aber es hört sich klasse an. Sehr entspannend und melodisch


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Januar 2014)

MarCy schrieb:


> Ich möchte ein ganz dickes Lob an Daniel Waadt und Stefan Vander aussprechen.
> Das Video "Die Welt im Zeitraffer" ist einfach phänomenal gelungen!
> Ich könnte es mir 10 mal hintereinander anschauen und würde es beim 11ten Mal immer noch nicht langweilig finden.
> Das wollte ich hier schon viel früher loswerden, hab es aber immer wieder vergessen.
> ...


 
Danke für das Lob, weitere Videos sind schon in Arbeit 

Zum Soundtrack: Das ist GEMA-freie Musik aus unserer Sammlung, d. h. diese Tracks haben keinen Namen und diese gibt es so einzeln auch nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Marcimoto (29. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob, weitere Videos sind schon in Arbeit
> 
> Zum Soundtrack: Das ist GEMA-freie Musik aus unserer Sammlung, d. h. diese Tracks haben keinen Namen und diese gibt es so einzeln auch nicht zu kaufen.



Klingt gut, mit den neuen Videos 
Nur schade, dass es diese Lieder aus dem Video so nicht zu erwerben gibt. Vielleicht schneide ich mir die Tonspur auch raus. Auf einer langen Fahrt in Bus, Bahn oder Auto kann ich mir so etwas zum Entspannen in Dauerschleife reinziehen


----------



## Ion (31. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir das Heft erst sehr spät diesen Monat gekauft. Mich hat vorallem der Bericht "Zukunftssicher investieren" interessiert.
Leider hat mich dieser auch am meisten enttäuscht. 

Auf den ersten 3 Seiten wird nur darüber spekuliert, ob mehr Vram bei einer Grafikkarte sinnvoll investiert ist/war. Alten Karten wird ein Lob ausgesprochen, laufen doch Spiele bis zu 8% schneller, sofern mehr Vram verbaut ist.
6% bei BF3 (von 34,9 auf 37FPS) sind definitiv nicht spürbar, ein Aufpreis war daher keineswegs sinnvoll angelegt. (Karte im Beispiel: GTX 580). Auf ein paar Seiten weiter widmen sich 2 weitere Seiten nach der Frage: Speicherfresser, lohnt sich viel Grafikspeicher?

Ich dachte, es würde eher die Frage geklärt:
GTX 570 oder GTX 580? HD 6950 oder HD 6970? Denn dort gibt man doch meist mehr Geld aus, als für mehr Videospeicher. Ihr versteht was ich meine.

In der anderen Hälfte geht es um CPU´s. Wer damals in einen Quadcore investierte, hat heute klar Vorteile, im Fall eines Q6600 wenn auch nur mit OC. Doch genau diese CPU mit OC fehlte mir in euren Benchmarks als Vergleich. Ich kenne niemand der diese CPU mit Standardtakt nutzte. Gerade Raff hat doch in der Meinungsbox genau darauf hinverwiesen. Schade also, das nicht zusätzlich mit OC-Werten getestet wurde.
Desweiteren vermisse ich schmerzlich andere ältere CPUs in den Benchmarks. Warum wurde der Q9550 nicht getestet? Warum wurde bei BF4 und Crysis 3 nicht ebenfalls mit dem AMD 1100T/980BE getestet?
Einen i5-750 oder i7-860 vermisse ich ebenfalls.

Sehr schade, da wäre wesentlich mehr möglich gewesen


----------

